# How much further to a dial in the Ibertal MC2?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all

OK so I now the fun is in the journey but this Ibertal is doing my nut in, or maybe its the Silvia which im new to. So. i feel that ive got a good consistency on the grind, a decent tamp but the water is still running through way too fast, like a double shot 10 secs!!! The beans are not brilliant (Tesco finest sumatra) but i only bought them to set the grinder up really. However i should be getting some crema off them no? I hav enotice dthough they look very dry and when tamped there are still 'flakes' and slightly differing size grinds. The grind also looks very dry and doesnt have that nice dark peaty appearance.

Any tips most welcome, desperate to see the liquid gold pouring from the Rancilio. :0(

Cheers

Stu


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You're unlikely to get liquid gold from any supermarket beans, get some properly roasted, freshly roasted beans. The grind setting will be way different anyway


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're in the ballpark now then get some decent beans


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Of course, and I always knew these beans would be crap, just using to dial in and to be fair theres few beans ive got no crema off at all. Maybe tesco are particularly bad. Ill stick the Happy Donkey ones in now.They seem to be fairly well rated.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just used the HD beans much better - decent crema, but still a little fast so will dial in a bit further. Nice tasting beans the classic Brazilian.


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

Beans beans beans. I too have the Iberital MC2. Was pulling a fast shot at first. Got some freshly roasted beans, tweaked some more (the adjustment is so fine so just keep going!) and then you should get a beautiful thick golden crema. Delicious.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

It's taking me ages to get the MC2 dialled in properly but it's worth the effort. My experience is to adjust the grind knob 2 whole turns until you're getting close and then start dropping to single turns.

On the Happy Donkey beans note - I got some free with my MC2 when I bought it and assumed that they weren't freshly roasted as they didn't gas up the bags at all and had no 'roasted on' date. Was I wrong? Are they fresh?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

EarwaxUK said:


> On the Happy Donkey beans note - I got some free with my MC2 when I bought it and assumed that they weren't freshly roasted as they didn't gas up the bags at all and had no 'roasted on' date. Was I wrong? Are they fresh?


Happy donkey are likely buying in the beans in bulk so it's a lottery as to how 'fresh' they are when they arrive with the customer.

I had some BB beans provided foc with my Brewtus and they had a roast date a couple of months old.....still quite drinkable mind, though nowhere as nice as freshly roasted and rested beans.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I got some HD beans when I got my MC2 delivered from them, but dosing some RAVE beans made a hell of big difference......

Each bag comes with it's roast date, so just let them rest for 10 days and you're away !!

Reminds me.....I need to re-order !!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

EarwaxUK said:


> It's taking me ages to get the MC2 dialled in properly but it's worth the effort. My experience is to adjust the grind knob 2 whole turns until you're getting close and then start dropping to single turns.
> 
> On the Happy Donkey beans note - I got some free with my MC2 when I bought it and assumed that they weren't freshly roasted as they didn't gas up the bags at all and had no 'roasted on' date. Was I wrong? Are they fresh?


Not to discredit happy donkey, but there are much higher quality, fresher beans out there IMO


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy Donkey are cheap and cheerful. I used to sometimes get them years back when there were very few other options except expensive, but infinitely better, Has bean or Hill and Valley (remember them?)

To be honest, with Rave about 15 minutes away, and with a whole host of other excellent roasters a click away, Happy Donkey don't make sense anymore for me.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't be too hard on them, they're still better than the bulk of stuff out there even if they're not as good as the best roasters.


----------

